# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Гипотезу о гибели мамонтов из-за метеорита опровергли

## Irina

*Гипотезу о гибели мамонтов из-за метеорита опровергли*

01.09.2010, 16:40 » Калейдоскоп Lenta.ru

Специалисты не нашли подтверждения гипотезы о том, что обитавшие в Северной Америке мамонты были уничтожены при падении на Землю метеорита или кометы 13 тысяч лет назад. Ученые искали в отложениях того времени следы падения небесного тела, однако им не удалось ничего обнаружить. Свои выводы исследователи опубликовали в журнале Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. Коротко о работе пишет портал ScienceNOW.

Предположение о том, что шерстистые мамонты и другие представители мегафауны вымерли из-за падения на планету небесного тела 12,9 тысячи лет назад, было выдвинуто в статье в Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, вышедшей в 2007 году. Популяции животных, по мнению ученых, были уничтожены из-за начавшихся после падения лесных пожаров, которые затронули весь континент.

Столь масштабная катастрофа должна была оставить множество следов. Так, комета или астероид принесли бы с собой на Землю металл иридий, кроме того, в результате падения должны были сформироваться магнитные микросферы и гранулы определенного минерального состава. Еще одним доказательством падения на планету крупного небесного тела были бы наноалмазы, которые могут образоваться только при очень высоком давлении и температуре во время удара.

Авторы новой работы и нескольких предыдущих исследований пытались обнаружить какие-либо из этих следов, однако все попытки окончились неудачно. В частности, исследователи показали, что микросферы присутствуют в породах, относящихся не только к временному периоду около 12,9 тысячи лет назад, и значительного увеличения концентрации в слоях, соответствующих предполагаемому столкновению, не наблюдается. Что касается наноалмазов, то авторы новой работы отмечают, что в предыдущих исследованиях за них, вероятно, принимали другие формы углерода.

Ученые, опубликовавшие ранее работы, в которых доказывалась правомерность гипотезы о столкновении Земли с небесным телом 12,9 тысячи лет назад, заявили, что их не убеждают выводы последнего исследования. В частности, по словам специалистов, они не путали друг с другом различные формы углерода.

----------

